# Deeluxe Boot Sizing



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

I do not need new boots but STP has some great prices right now and I have always wanted to try Deeluxe boots, specifically the Deeluxe Deemon PF Boots. STP has an easy return policy, so I'm not worried about returning them if they do not fit. My questions are: do they have a normal or reduced footprint? And how is the sizing on Deeluxe compared to Burton, Thirty Two, and Vans (boots I either currently have or had in the past)?

Thanks.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I've heard they are super bulky. Definitely not a reduced footprint more like an enlarged footprint.

I haven't seen or worn one in person tho so take it with a grain of salt


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

basser said:


> I've heard they are super bulky. Definitely not a reduced footprint more like an enlarged footprint.
> 
> I haven't seen or worn one in person tho so take it with a grain of salt


Thanks, I have heard/read the same about the footprint being larger on some Deeluxe boots. I ordered them so I'll give 'em a try and see how comfortable they are as well as how big they are.


----------

